
Uber CEO, with Tears in His Eyes, Apologises for Company Culture - antman
http://www.ndtv.com/world-news/uber-ceo-apologizes-for-company-culture-after-harassment-claims-1662213?pfrom=home-topstories
======
I_am_neo
But it is not his fault, it is all of our faults, yours and mine the whole of
society, for letting ourselves get away with getting what our own little
spoiled egos demanded... cheap fast instant gratification

